# Newbie from Sweden



## Noliai (Oct 1, 2006)

Thought I'd start out with a small hi ^_^

Just found my way here.
I live in Sweden and I'm a 21 year old girl.
I still live with my parents (but not for long, working on getting my own place) and their two cats.

Right now I am reading everything I can find about the breed Russian Blue as that is the breed I am hoping to get when I finally get my own place. I'm interested in participating in catshows.
I recently visited my very first catshow ever and now I just wish I had a cat to show for myself  
But I will wait for now  

Well, long introduction maybe. I hope to get to know you all soon.
And excuse me for all eventuall grammar and spelling-mistakes. My main language is after all Swedish


----------



## Jessie_pen (Sep 30, 2006)

Hi and Welcome from another Newbie.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome! :2kitties


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Hi there, welcome and enjoy the forum :lol:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome!


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Welcome aboard


----------

